#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-04-23
<zul> heylo
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-04-17
<lamont> doko: why doesn't gcc love hppa?  cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-fno-stack-protector"
<lamont> (feisty)
<doko_> lamont: didn't check, maybe don't apply gcc-ssp-default by default in debian/rules.patch
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-04-18
<tmarble> hi all!  i hope that things are going well today!
<fabbione> hey Tom
<fabbione> yeah things look ok
<tmarble> great!
<tmarble> for some reason gaim is acting weird -- funny timeouts -- sound doesn't work.. but i suspect these are problems with the AIM network and upstream, respectively
